# bleeding brakes with ABS mk3



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

had to change my brakes lines on my vr, I have a vag-com wire & vcds how i should do the procedure? should I bleed the brakes how anyone else would get most of the air out of the system, then cycle the abs pump for each corner, pump brakes then reopen the bleeder valve? never bled ABS before. any insight would be great.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Key has to be in the on position. Other than that, bleed brakes like you would any other!


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

I need to get the air out of the abs, already bleed the whole system got most of the air out of the lines but the pedal is still soft. I tried vcds & a usb to obd2 wire but only works in vcds lite, in which you can not access anything but to scan the car for 2 codes. I'm not paying hundreds of dollars to buy the whole vagcom package to get air of my system. so here's what I'm asking. can i run the pump straight through from the abs pump connector using power & ground? or is there any other software I can get to access the abs pump through my cable?

If I use the power and ground method do I need to connect any of these other wires and what power and what ground do i need to connect since there are two of both or do I just connect both?


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Instead of buying a genuine Ross-Tech cable, find someone with VCDS in your area who will do it for a few $$:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------

